# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  سنة حلوة يا عمار ...

## mohammad qasaimeh

منذ طفولتنا .. حين كنا صغار .. 

جمعتنا سنون .. و حال بيننا أربعة عشر نهار ..

ركبنا امواج الزمان .. ضحكاً .. و دمعاً .. و نار 

فرسمنا على الأيام دربنا .. و ها نحن نقطفها زهرة الاعمار ..









11 / 11 هذا اليوم المتناغم في لفظ تاريخه : ذكرى ميلاد عمار قسايمة .. فكل امنيات و دعوات التوفيق و الهناء و السعادة لك يا عمار 

و ان شاء الله ينعاد عليك و انت من الله اقرب .. و حظك من النجاح اوفر .. و حولك من الأحباب أكثر .. بورد احلام قد أزهر .. و غبار هموم تبخّر ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وانت بخير يا عمار

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.mawaly.com/file/play/17475.html
http://www.mawaly.com/file/play/17471.html

----------


## زهره التوليب

عقبال ال 100 ياعمار بالصحه والعافيه والسعاده والقرب من الله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

محمد  ابن العم... بعجز امام هالكلمات ... شعور لا يوصف.. الله يخليك الي يا رب الرفيق الصديق...

----------


## مدحت

كل  عام   وانت   بالف   خير    يارب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بخير يا عمار


وانتي بالف خير يا رب وعقبال ما نعايد عليكي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عقبال ال 100 ياعمار بالصحه والعافيه والسعاده والقرب من الله


الف شكر زهره ...واني بخير على الدوام يا رب هاذ من زوقك

----------


## غسان

_سبقني محمد يا عمار ... من الصبح وانا بحاول ما انسى انزل موضوع على ال12 ... لكن .. 

كل عام وانته ب1000 خير عماااااار 


_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل  عام   وانت   بالف   خير    يارب


شكرا الك وانت بالف خير :Bl (3):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

كل عام وانت بألف خير عماااار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _سبقني محمد يا عمار ... من الصبح وانا بحاول ما انسى انزل موضوع على ال12 ... لكن .. 
> 
> كل عام وانته ب1000 خير عماااااار 
> 
> 
> _


 :Db465236ff:  كبير يا غسان ... وشكرا الك ما قصرت وكلك زوق :Bl (3):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بألف خير عماااار


وانت بخير يا صديقي 



احرجتوني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 3MMAR

عيد ميلاد سعيد عمار .... بس عجبني تاريخ ميلادك جد تحفة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 3MMAR
> 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد عمار .... بس عجبني تاريخ ميلادك جد تحفة


 :Db465236ff:  تسلم يا زعبي وانت بخير يا رب وما يحرمنا من طلك والتاريخ يا سيدي مقدم انته استنى يوم 11\11\2011 :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانت بالف بالف بالف خير يا عمار

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> تسلم يا زعبي وانت بخير يا رب وما يحرمنا من طلك والتاريخ يا سيدي مقدم انته استنى يوم 11\11\2011


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

غير يوصل سعر تاريخ ميلادك لملايين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الا اذا بدك تعزني في هاي شغلة ثانية :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بالف بالف بالف خير يا عمار


شكرا  الك كلك زوق وانت بخير يا رب

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> غير يوصل سعر تاريخ ميلادك لملايين
> 
> الا اذا بدك تعزني في هاي شغلة ثانية


 :Db465236ff:  ما بغلا عليك ولو...

----------


## عُبادة

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMMAR

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ما بغلا عليك ولو...


تسلم يا كبير :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMMAR


Thanks obadah this is your nice :Bl (3):

----------


## جسر الحياة

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND AMMAR*

----------


## MR.X

*
متأخرة شوي 







كل عام وانت في الف خير يا صديقي 
وعقبال ال 100 سنة 

بالتوفيق والنجاح 

*

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانت بخير يا صديقي
عقبال ال 100 سنه بالصحة والعافية

----------


## mylife079

كل سنه وانت سالم عمار

----------


## saousana

هو كاين عيد ميلاد الكل وانا ما بعرف 
وانا اخر وحدة بحكي كل عام وانت بخير 
الله يلعن المرض شو زنخ 
كل عام وانت بخير عمار 
وعقبال 100 سنة هنا وسعادة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND AMMAR*


thanks omar this is your nice :Bl (3):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> متأخرة شوي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا هلا اكس مان...وانت بخير يا رب ..هاذ من لطفك :Bl (3):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل سنه وانت سالم عمار


تحياتي وشكرا الك ما قصرت :Bl (3):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هو كاين عيد ميلاد الكل وانا ما بعرف 
> وانا اخر وحدة بحكي كل عام وانت بخير 
> الله يلعن المرض شو زنخ 
> كل عام وانت بخير عمار 
> وعقبال 100 سنة هنا وسعادة


ممممم ام السوس :Db465236ff:  
وانتي بألف خير وهاذ من زوقك... اخر وحده او اول وحده ما في فرق.. وسلامتك ان شاء الله ...اما ال100 سنه  :Db465236ff:  ما بتوقع في ظل عوامل الامتحانات :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااار

كل عام وانت ((بمئة ألف مليون مليار ترليون))^infinity خير يا ابن خالي الغالي

سبقتني محمد

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## Paradise

كل عام وأنت بألف خير
إن شاء الله السنة الجاي تكون بأعلى المراتب 
وتحقق كل أمانيك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااار
> 
> كل عام وانت ((بمئة ألف مليون مليار ترليون))^infinity خير يا ابن خالي الغالي
> 
> سبقتني محمد


وانت بخير عبدالله وعقبال ما تخلص من التوجيهي (لا تفرح رح تشوف الاعظم :Db465236ff: )

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


الف شكر على الجاتوهات يالله يا جماعه مدوا ايدكو لا تخجلو :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كل عام وأنت بألف خير
> إن شاء الله السنة الجاي تكون بأعلى المراتب 
> وتحقق كل أمانيك


شكرا الك كثير كثير دعوات رائعه :Bl (3):

----------


## الامبراطور

كل سنة وانت طيب        ومن قلبي قريب
كل عام وانت بالف الف الف الف الف الف الف  خير يا كبير

----------


## ابن الاردن

كل عام وانتى بخير يا عمار وعقبال 100 سنه

----------


## آلجوري

*كالعادة ... آخر وحدة 

كل عام وإنت من الله أقرب يا عمار وينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة يا رب *

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انت بخير 

و لو انها اجت متأخره

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_كل عام و انت بخير 

و لو انها اجت متأخره
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  سوالفك... صحيح متأخره بس منك حلوه... انت ب 31\12 يوم وفاة صدام حسين.... يعني بكون عامل حداد فشو رأيك احكيلك من هلا كل عام وانت بخير ولو انها بكير :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
كل عام و انت بخير 

و لو انها اجت متأخره



 سوالفك... صحيح متأخره بس منك حلوه... انت ب 31\12 يوم وفاة صدام حسين.... يعني بكون عامل حداد فشو رأيك احكيلك من هلا كل عام وانت بخير ولو انها بكير
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_

كل عام وانت بالف خير_ 



وانتي بألف خير يا رب :Bl (3):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_

عقبال ال 100 ياعمار بالصحه والعافيه والسعاده والقرب من الله


_


 الف الف مبروك يا عمار 

نشالله العمر كله  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------

